# DatenBanken mit Netbeans erstellen



## pawlo (6. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

möchte eigene Datenbanken in Netbeans mit einem SwingContainer Tool erstellen und auslesen.
Die Verbindung zum Server klappt, allerding weiss ich nicht genau wie es weitergeht...

hat jemand eine Lösung?

LG, Pawel


----------



## Marcinek (6. Apr 2012)

Was sagt google dazu?


----------



## pawlo (6. Apr 2012)

habe noch keine konkreten Infos gefunden


----------



## Marcinek (6. Apr 2012)

Kannst du schon sqls auf dem "Server" absetzten?


----------



## pawlo (6. Apr 2012)

Ja, aber nur halt selber den Quellcode schreiben, wollte aber mit dem Tool versuchen.


----------



## Marcinek (6. Apr 2012)

Willst du ein fertiges tool, dass es macht oder willst du das selber proggen?


----------



## pawlo (6. Apr 2012)

will ein fertiges tool. es gibt bei netbeans diese option "table" zum erstellen von relationen, kann aber nichts damit anfangen.


----------



## Marcinek (6. Apr 2012)

Wie das in Netbeans funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Da müsste man in die entsprechende Doku schauen.

Ansonsten benutze ich immer Squirrel.


----------



## pawlo (6. Apr 2012)

ok, gucke mal nach squirrel nach.


----------



## gman (7. Apr 2012)

Hi,

hier ein bischen Doku zu Netbeans und Datenbanken:

Integration with External Tools in the IDE Learning Trail - NetBeans Tutorials, Guides and Articles (alles unter "Databases")

Working with the Java DB (Derby) Database - NetBeans IDE Tutorial (Beispiel mit JavaDB)

Welche Datenbank benutzt du überhaupt? Sollte aber eigentlich egal sein.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Apr 2012)

Ich muss da Marcinek mal zustimmen. Wenn du Google bemühst, kannst du entsprechende Tutorials u.a. direkt bei Netbeans finden.


----------



## pawlo (7. Apr 2012)

ja relationen erstellen klappt soweit mit dem tool, sie werden aber nicht auf dem server abgespeichert und kann keine neue db anlegen. habe eigentlich die schritte in der nbeans anleitung befolgt.
benutze xammp/tomcat.


----------



## Marcinek (7. Apr 2012)

Hast du die richtige Datenbank verbunden?

Wie verifizierst du, dass die Sachen nicht gespeichert werden? Wenn ich eine DDL absetzte, dann werden die Änderungen direkt "gespeichert"


----------



## pawlo (7. Apr 2012)

hoffe ja, die neuerstellte db existiert zwar im nbean projekt und es lassen sich auch neue relationen erstellen, auf dem apache server ist leider diese db nicht vorhanden.


----------



## gman (8. Apr 2012)

pawlo hat gesagt.:


> hoffe ja, die neuerstellte db existiert zwar im nbean projekt und es lassen sich auch neue relationen erstellen, auf dem apache server ist leider diese db nicht vorhanden.



Die DB "existiert" eigentlich nicht im Netbeans-Projekt, man verbindet sich nur aus dem Projekt
heraus mit dem DB-Server. Und der ist nicht der Apache-Server, deshalb ist da auch "diese
DB nicht vorhanden".

Vielleicht nochmal ganz von vorn:

- Welche Datenbank benutzt du?
- Hast du dich auch Netbeans heraus mit jener DB verbunden?
- Wie stellst du fest das die Daten nicht gespeichert sind?


----------



## pawlo (8. Apr 2012)

ja, glaube ich verstehe jetzt was du meinst.
benutze xampp/apache/tomcat und dachte die datenbank sollte in der eingabeaufforderung von xampp sichtbar sein. sie benutzt zwar den server wird aber woanders abgelet, oder?
verbunden ist sie schon richtig:


2012-04-08 11:29:31.421 GMT : Sicherheitsmanager mit einfacher Server-Sicherheitsrichtlinie installiert.
2012-04-08 11:29:32.622 GMT : Apache Derby Network Server 10.6.2.1 - (999685) wurde gestartet und ist bereit, Verbindungen am Port 1527 zu akzeptieren.


----------



## gman (9. Apr 2012)

> 2012-04-08 11:29:32.622 GMT : Apache Derby Network Server 10.6.2.1 - (999685) wurde gestartet und ist bereit, Verbindungen am Port 1527 zu akzeptieren.



Ok, da wird die Datenbank gestartet. Es ist eine JavaDB bzw. Apache Derby DB. Du kannst dich
an die DB verbinden: 
	
	
	
	





```
jdbc:derby://localhost:1527/<name der db>
```

Wo die Daten letztendlich gespeichert werden kannst du in der Doku zu der DB nachlesen, aber
das ist ja eher uninteressant (für die Entwicklung).


----------



## pawlo (9. Apr 2012)

ok, habe jetzt das Prinzip verstanden.
Läuft auch so wie in der Doku.

Danke, Gruß P.


----------

